# Neue Manitou Black Super Air 80 mm Disc Remote Lockout



## SoundVibration (1. Oktober 2006)

Meine Schnecke will kein MTB aber ich habe schon vieles dafür eingekauft: Gabel, 16" RADON ZR TEAM Rahmen, Holowtech II Deore LX-Kurbel, Vorbau, ergonom. Lady Ledersattel etc.
DAS GEHT JETZT ALLES WEG, dann sieht sie den Wald eben nicht von innen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&item=280033716056

----- Kurzbeschreibung -----
Manitou Black Super Air 80 mm No Boss Remote Lockout
Neue  edle Luftfedergabel für Marathon, Cross Country (XC) und Straße (26" MTB)
Gewicht: 1.750 g inkl. (!!!) Remote Lockout-Lenkerschalter und Bowdenzug
Gabelschaftlänge 185 mm

----- Hersteller: -----
Answer Manitou, siehe answerproducts.com
Dort gibt es alle Kataloge, Service- und Handbücher

----- Modell -----
Black Super Air 80mm No Boss TPC Lockout Remote (!!! selten !!!)
Luftfederung 80 mm Federweg. Modell 2005,
Farbe: Schwarz mit rot eloxiertem Lock-Anschluuß und Remote-Hebel
Version: DISC ONLY (keine V-Brake-Sockel)

----- Technik -----
Federweg: 80 mm
Federung: Luft
Federhärte: Extern verstellbar über Gasdruck am linken Standrohr
Standrohre: 30 mm Aluminium
Dämpfung: FFD Fluid Flow Damping mit Remote TPC Lock Out
Lockout via Lenkerfernbedienung
Dichtungen: Evil Genius Seals: neuer Dichtungsschutz vor allen Einwirkungen von außen, wasserbeständig, Schmierung von innen. Dies erhöht die Haltbarkeit der Gabel und sorgt für optimiertes Ansprechverhalten. Ölschmierung.
Gabelkrone Aluminium,
Gabelschaft: Ahead-Ausführung, Länge 185 mm,
d.h. in der Praxis ausreichend bis ca. 200 mm Distanz Rahmen-Vorbau,
das trifft bei Cross-Country-MTB-Rahmen in S/M/L = 46/48/52 cm
je nach Spacer zu. Bitte vergleicht diesen Wert mit dem Eurer aktuellen Gabel!!!
Schaftdurchmesser: 1 1/8 Zoll 7050 Aluminum
Zugstufe extern einstellbar (robuster Kunststoff-Drehknopf, unten rechts)
No Boss (ohne V-Brake Sockel)
Scheibenbremsaufnahme: Bremssockel Postmount, 74 mm post mount disc only.
Max. Disc Durchmesser: Freigabe bis 205 mm
Achsversion: Standard
Farbe: schwarz, weiße Schrift

----- Zustand -----
Ahead-Kralle ist bereits eingeschlagen, vom Neurad-Upgrade
neu, ungefahren, geringe Spuren von der Lagerung und dem Ein- und Ausbau, die nach der ersten Tour schon von den Alltagsschrammen überdeckt sein werden.
Arbeitet butterweich ab erstem cm, und dennoch steif genug für ganz große Scheibenbremsen, Gabelschaft abgelängt auf 185 mm

----- UVP -----
599 EUR


----------

